# "The Bride" Tutorial Part 3



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, Great tutorial I can wait till next year to see what you make.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for the tutorial! It's great to learn from a master!! I will never be able to do anything that good, but it will help me with my own creations. Thank you again!!1


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

LB, you are my hero.
I like the glasses on the vamp.
Safety first!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW! Fantastic tutorial and incredible prop! I am looking to make a papier mache witch this year and actually signed on to see the one you did a while back. Can you give tips on making the ears and nose? Thanks.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again you guys. The only tips I can give on making the nose and ears is to look at pics. Then blow the pic up to the approximate size you want the sculpt to be. Get yourself some oil based clay and practice, practice, and then practice some more. I must have spent at least 20 hours over several days just practicing on one ear. However, once you get it right, the other ear is much easier. In fact, that witch was my first character sculpt and she doesn't even have ears. I knew her hair would cover them anyway. Plus, I didn't want to take the time I knew I'd need to do it right. Actually, none of my character sculpts have anatomically correct ears except for "The Bride". They're more along the lines of suggesting an ear, a distorted ear. I figured, they're monsters, they can be however I want them to be. The nose is practiced in the same way as the ears. Look at pics and practice with some clay. I used a small board to practice on which was very convenient. I hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Lb gives the best advice practice makes perfect. I to have been scuplting a long time and that is the best way to learn practice ,practice, and more practice.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks...that works for me


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

You are amazingly talented, Lauriebeast! If I didn't know that you had used a wig head, I'd think that was a real live person with make-up! WOW!


----------



## lollirot (Aug 11, 2007)

absolutely fantastic job so far!
can't wait to see the Bride finished.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Gotta love it!
No wonder I have been missing you on chat...you have been very busy!


----------



## dylanwalker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Awesome job, some cheaper alternatives, though*

Wow, 

great job and tutorial. Let me just say that there are a few places people could save money when trying to create something similar to this prop. I'm not familiar with the clay materials that you use, but I have found that to build up small areas (of say, the face), paper towels and carpet adhesive work great.

And if you can't get a hold of a body form, you can easily create body forms by the duck-taping method:
- Have a person wear some disposable clothing.
- Wrap them tightly in duct tape (2-3 rolls)
- Snip off the clothing/duct tape.
- retape the slit, pack the form tightly with crumpled newspapers. You will need to skin the form after this (to eliminate the duct tape texture). This can, again be done with carpet adhesive.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

*Take previous post with caution*

I think the previous post needs to be backed up with some pictures before making such a claim. I would caution those who have not worked with carpet latex to expect results even close to what LaurieBeast has done here.



dylanwalker said:


> Wow,
> 
> great job and tutorial. Let me just say that there are a few places people could save money when trying to create something similar to this prop. I'm not familiar with the clay materials that you use, but I have found that to build up small areas (of say, the face), paper towels and carpet adhesive work great.
> 
> ...


----------



## dylanwalker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Dear johnny*

Hey,

Really there's no reason to be rude. I think you might have misunderstood. I think what is shown here is amazing work and I'm not trying to belittle it in any way. I was simply trying to suggest some cheaper and more readily available materials that will get the job done. 

To the point, however, I believe that amazing form can be achieved with carpet adhesive. This, by the way, is technically not the same thing as carpet latex, which I also have worked with, but is very hard to find nowadays. Its limitations are, to a large extent, those of the sculptor. I cannot attest to being so artistically capable myself, though I have personally seen great results. 

e.g., while its not the finished product (perhaps I can drudge up the photo of the finalized prop, if you wish... I think you'd be surprised), I think is well on the way to showing what can be achieved:

[apparently I don't have the seniority here to post links, but a search for the terms "the scream something wicked southport" will lead directly to the photo I'm talking about] 
(this is done only with paper towel and carpet adhesive).

btw, please feel free to browse all my HH photos, which can be found by searching for 
"something wicked southport" on www flickr com


Actually, the big point I wanted to make was that of the duct-tape body forms. I don't know about you, but I can't afford those seamstress bodyforms for every corpse prop. They anyway need modification to look realistic (as is pointed out in this tutorial).

Sorry about the lengthy response.



Dylan


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

How-to's are written to describe how someone made a prop. It is not "how to make a prop as cheaply as possible".

dylanwalker - for your first post you shouldn't have hijacked another member's thread.


----------



## HalloweenCouple (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the great ideas! we have started simalar projects with the material from michaels and it works great! ill post the complete pics when im done as we are also taking them as we go.......

btw, the eye idea worked great! i cant believe how real they look! we tried using playdough and plaster of paris for the first set of teeth and they turned out good, ive ordered a denture cast from ebay for the second head.


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

That is AWESOME! Ya know the field in MySpace where you're supposed to fill in "Heroes"?? I'm changing mine to say "Lauriebeast"


----------

